# Waiting for Tulla, Curl and Cricket



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

today meant hoof trim and shaves for my pg does. First up will be Tulla, FF due on the 19th.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Next up












Curl, 3rd F, due on 25th.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Last but SO sweet!!! Cricket FF, due on 25th also.



















(Look familiar, TDG?)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fun! And what kind of buck are they bred to?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A 3/4 boer







Stormagedon

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a quick update as we get close now...Curl lies around most of the day, she's really looking big this year!













The FFs look fine and haven't dropped yet. Tulla is on day 145 tomorrow. Curl and Cricket are 139.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Today I had a wedding shower so I just wanted to get passed it so I could relax and wait at home for babies . Came home and cleaned out the kidding stalls so I'm all ready now! Let the babies begin!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not feeling ligs today on Tulla and she's showing more mucous plug again...I put her in the freshly cleaned kidding pen and we'll see...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Tulla kidded at 10:30 last eve. With one big buckling... I'll put the pic in announcements


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe Curl is getting close... She's very uncomfortable and her ligs are getting soft...and more mucous plug showing... 
I'll see how she is in the morning - she'll be on day 143 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think today's the day for Curl! Hoping for some cute la boers!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks real close. Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

And when I thought her udder couldn't get any bigger...
I had to come in the house and warm up...I'll keep you posted

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow! Lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Twin bucks! In announcements...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Cricket's ligs are gone and I'm keeping a close watch on her tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations on the La boer babies. I have a really cute bottle baby La Boer that I banded. This is him


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww... Sweetie!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Cricket is still holding out...but she has nasty clumpy poo. I wormed with ivermectin paste a couple of days ago when it started...could it be due to impending labor?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

How is Cricket? When my boer had clumpy poo I increased hay and decreased grain a tad not too much though to upset their stomachs. It worked like a charm. Hope she goes soon!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's doing better...thanks straw hat! 
She kidded on her day 149 - but I out that in birth announcements. A single doeling... So darn cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay that's awesome! Congrats!


----------

